

Freedom of Information Rallies Tomorrow (Sat Jan 15) - ajray
http://www.whyweprotest.net/en/

======
redthrowaway
Not going to lie, pretty surprised to see this reach the front page. Seems
like astroturfing to me, but whatever.

Good luck guys, keep fighting the good fight.

